
Who Writes Jobs Requirements Like This? - SQL2219
Knowledge of the following platforms; languages and technologies is required: JAVA; Windows Server 2008R2; SQL Server 2008; Eclipse IDE; Subversion C#; ASP; JAVA Script; and TELERIK 3rd party development tools; Visual Studio 2012 VB; .Net framework; object oriented; stored procedures SharePoint Top Site level Administration (development of InfoPath Forms; Custom lists; Workflows; Business Intelligence; Dashboards; etc.) .<p>MS SQL Server; MySQL; Oracle; WebLogic Admin Console; Oracle Enterprise Manager; WebLogic Management Pack; Nagios; Centreon; Cacti; Spacewalk; Rsyslog ; Rkhunter ; Subversion; Hudson; MS Active Directory; Shavlik; Retina; Security Content Automation Protocol (SCAP); Netwrix; vCenter; Brocade Network Advisor (BNA); Assured Compliance Assessment Solution (ACAS); InfraStruXure Central Knowledge of the following systems is desired: JIRA (Issue Management System ?IMS) by Atlassian Decision Logic Table-Web (DLT-Web) Estimating and Management System (EMS) SharePoint (SP) TSO Sustainment Environment
======
gallexme
people who know nothing about dev jobs and just picked up some buzzwords.

------
informatimago
Everybody, almost.

